# My FreeBSD Story



## vermaden (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi,

Just wanted to share my 'FreeBSD Story' 

https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/09/07/my-freebsd-story/

Regards,
vermaden


----------



## freebsdinator (Sep 18, 2018)

I briefly used Mandrake (around 2003-2004) for a few months, moved to Gentoo and bounced between Gentoo and Ubuntu while occasionally experimenting with FreeBSD because it was frequently mentioned as the inspiration for how Drobbins chose to architect Gentoo.

The main barrier to me for FreeBSD was that my hardware was not supported for my main desktop at the time (it wouldn't even boot). It finally became my primary OS about a year ago after having migrated all my servers over to it from Ubuntu.

The main benefit of FreeBSD vs Gentoo is an upgrade path that doesn't vanish if you wait too long to do updates. This is one benefit of splitting the packages apart from the operating system.

edit: Also, I wanted to thank you for your posts over the years. A lot of your posts/comments came up when I was researching how to tweak various settings on FreeBSD.


----------



## Beastie7 (Sep 18, 2018)

Your material has been invaluable in me switching some stuff to FreeBSD also; especially when it came to understanding the Xorg subsystem. 

Great work!


----------



## Mustela (Sep 18, 2018)

Very good dual socket motherboard! 

My first computer was the Amstrad 3086 without hard disk, with VGA Paradise (impressive colors, when I only show CGA on school) and one of 3 1/2" floppy disk.

I'm very grateful to my teacher. By him, I've installed FreeBSD (and others! )


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

freebsdinator said:


> I briefly used Mandrake (around 2003-2004) for a few months, moved to Gentoo and bounced between Gentoo and Ubuntu while occasionally experimenting with FreeBSD because it was frequently mentioned as the inspiration for how Drobbins chose to architect Gentoo.
> 
> The main barrier to me for FreeBSD was that my hardware was not supported for my main desktop at the time (it wouldn't even boot). It finally became my primary OS about a year ago after having migrated all my servers over to it from Ubuntu.
> 
> The main benefit of FreeBSD vs Gentoo is an upgrade path that doesn't vanish if you wait too long to do updates. This is one benefit of splitting the packages apart from the operating system.



I hope they (FreeBSD) will keep it that way when the introduce pkgbase concept - base system packages will be handled by pkg(8).



freebsdinator said:


> edit: Also, I wanted to thank you for your posts over the years. A lot of your posts/comments came up when I was researching how to tweak various settings on FreeBSD.



Thanks, good to know that it serves someone


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

Beastie7 said:


> Your material has been invaluable in me switching some stuff to FreeBSD also; especially when it came to understanding the Xorg subsystem.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

Mustela said:


> Very good dual socket motherboard!



Gigabyte has evolved in right direction, they now have laptops, servers, and still nice motherboards


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 19, 2018)

I agree that the Open Solaris developed theme "Nimbus" was looking fantastic. I was quite mortified when Gnome 2 and Gtk+2 effectively died, taking IMO, the only polished open-source desktop down with it. That said, Gnome 2 was still slow and bloated and the FreeBSD port was quite shaky with mounting so I must remember it wasn't all 100% perfect "back in the days" 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## vermaden (Sep 19, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> I agree that the Open Solaris developed theme "Nimbus" was looking fantastic. I was quite mortified when Gnome 2 and Gtk+2 effectively died, taking IMO, the only polished open-source desktop down with it. That said, Gnome 2 was still slow and bloated and the FreeBSD port was quite shaky with mounting so I must remember it wasn't all 100% perfect "back in the days"
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Welcome 

Now that bloated GNOME 2 desktop is called MATE and is light  ... and already ported to GTK3.


----------



## hitest (Sep 20, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to share my 'FreeBSD Story'
> 
> ...



Great story, vermaden!  I started with DOS 5.0, 6.0.  Moved to Windows 3.1, then to 95.  I've used all versions of Windows and I do maintain one Win 10 Pro laptop for my wife and teenager.  I started with Linux in 2002 with Caldera OpenLinux 2.3.  I moved to Red Hat 9, then to Slackware 10.0 in 2004.  I started with FreeBSD at 5.4 or 5.5, memory is a bit hazy.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 21, 2018)

hitest said:


> Great story, vermaden!  I started with DOS 5.0, 6.0.  Moved to Windows 3.1, then to 95.  I've used all versions of Windows and I do maintain one Win 10 Pro laptop for my wife and teenager.  I started with Linux in 2002 with Caldera OpenLinux 2.3.  I moved to Red Hat 9, then to Slackware 10.0 in 2004.  I started with FreeBSD at 5.4 or 5.5, memory is a bit hazy.


Thanks, you also have nice bumpy road


----------



## fernandel (Sep 21, 2018)

vermaden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to share my 'FreeBSD Story'
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great work.
I start with PC DOS 3.2 if I remember correct , than OS/2 2.0 and continiue with WARP wich was very good and Windows emulation 3.1 works good for some game and I was happy StarOffice user too. And I think 1995 or 96 I put on Debian and than I became Linux user to the FreeBSD version 6 and after FreeBSD 7 I am using it all the time.


----------

